#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  job position in lebanon

## mech_eng_gr

hello all,

there is job position offer in Lebanon as site based engineer.
what is the state there?
please reply...



thanks in advanceSee More: job position in lebanon

----------


## jilany

How can I apply

----------


## mech_eng_gr

> How can I apply



Sorry friend, misunderstood.

I just ask about the state in Lebanon.

If somebody knows or live there, please describe...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

----------

